# How do we...



## justfi (Apr 7, 2009)

Rehome a dog?

I'm new here and would appreciate some help.

We very recently lost our adored dog, he was 12 and had been with me for 12 years. His heart was in trouble and we eventually had to make the awful decision to end his days.

Our Guin was a whippet/spaniel/lab mix. He accapted the arrival of 2 children and various cats without a problem. I had thought that this time round rescue homes would look on us more favourably as I am now a SAHM, we own our own house (we bought this house because it had a huge enclosed garden for Guin) and our very laid back Persian ain't at all fussed by dogs.

Having tried at least 6 rehoming centres today, some in person and some by phone it would appear that we are not at all suitable..

a) I have a 3 year old child
b) I have a cat
c) I may be out of the house for 3 hours at a time

All of the rehoming places were very tactful but none very hopeful. We would LOVE to give a good home to a dog. I did specify at all applications that we were as happy to home an older dog ( large/medium/male/female/any colour)as a puppy (just as well as the RSPCA lady was horrified at the thought of homing a puppy with a 3 year old) but it would seem if we don't want to wait until our kids are teens and our cat has left home then we need to give up the idea of rehoming. Is this true? I won't get a puppy from a breeder whatever the outcome but need to know if I should just start looking elsewhere for our much wanted doggy?

We are an experienced dog family, just not and experienced rehoming family. Are we destined to stay that way?

fi.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I am suprised that all that was a problem.

My local shelter regularly has dogs in that are suitable for children of any age and ok with cats. I have a 2 year old and they saw no problem with that when i enquired about a puppy either.

I must confess they go VERY quickly and you can't be too choosy as obviously in comparison to the other dogs they are quite few and far between. I was advised to call every morning half hour before they opened and see what they had to get ahead of the game.

I am at home all the time so i don't know if that would have been an issue for them.

Not sure about many tears but worth a look 

Many Tears Animal Rescue - Adoption procedures


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi an welcome to the forum, First may I offer my condolences for you lost dog, And secondly congratulate you on offering a home to a rescus.

I am surprised that you are having such trouble rescuing another, All I can think is that maybe you have tried some of the better know rescues, some who are known to have their adoption procedure cast in stone with no room for movement Have you tried any of the smaller indepentant rescues, maybe these are not quite so rigid in their rehoming structure, where are you in the UK
Hope that you can find your canine friend soon, there are a couple of rescues who advertise homeless dogs on the forum, rescue remedies being one, maybe worth having a look a few older posts
regards
DT


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

So sorry to hear about your old dog. 

I know alot of the bigger rescues have a blanket rule about kids, but honestly don't worry there are LOTS of small rescues that will happily rehome to you. Go onto Dog Pages and they have masses of small rescues listing their dogs there. Where about's in the country are you cos I know alot of the smaller rescues so can point you in the right direct. Also if you don't mind a slightly older dog check old the Oldies Club pages...there are some amazing dogs looking for homes on there. 

Good luck, I've no doubt you'll find the right one. :thumbup1:

Jacky


----------



## justfi (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you for your help. No local dogs who like children & cats that I can find - and maybe that's a good thing - a lack of dogs looking for homes has to be a good thing. But, we are being homechecked today or tomorrow and all being well we'll be off to Many Tears on Saturday to meet Charlie  I hope she likes us!


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Good on you, Many tears are wonderful, I really hope everything goes well for you and you can give one of these poor dogs a loving family home


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

That's made my day!! Fingers and toes crossed it all goes okay. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Woop Woop best post i have done all day then 

I went to my local shelter today and was suprised by the number of dogs available to home with children of any age. 

Am still trying to decide if the GSD i saw is worth more than my marriage  He was stunning.

Good luck with the visit, let us know how you get on. Is charlie on their site?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been and sneaked a look!!!!!!!! She's absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful dog, you have very good taste!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sincerely wish you well and hope that you have found that special friend and, if so, I look forward to seeing a photograph of Charlie.

If not, please complete a questionnaire for us. We home with children and cats from time to time. I homechecked on Saturday for a home with 6 children from the age of 2 - no cat - and they collected their dog on Sunday. It may take a while to find the right match, but they do exist and we have homed to homes with cats and kids, sometimes even chickens! Patience is the watch word. 

If anyone is interested in homing one of our dogs, please complete our questionnaire on our website and return it to us. Thanks


----------



## justfi (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you Sharon, I had filled in a RR form and emailed it, just minutes before I looked on MT and saw Charlie.

We think she looks adorable, lets hope the feeling is mutual.

For some reason I keep calling her Bonnie, I wonder how attached she is to Charlie....

I think our cat is the bigger stumbling block than the kids for most rehoming centres, all of the local Blue Cross and RSPCA dogs cannot be homed with a cat. Maybe it's just that they have no way of knowing if a dog is safe with cats so err on the side of caution to prevent casualties. Luckily MT have cats as well as dogs so can do a controlled meet. Still won't be leaving Monty and Charlie/Bonnie alone until I'm sure they will at worst ignore each other!

Charlie/is the first one on the list of dogs looking for homes for anyone wanting a peek:

Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes

I so wish we could offer Muddle a home too, just look at him he's wonderful.

fi.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Goodluck, i'm sure you'll get somewhere is you are persistant.

I do think shelters are a bit over the top with the rehoming rules, surely it's better to give it a shot in a home rather than live in kennels?

Also most dogs can be taught to live alongside cats with a bit of training. Shiro was awful with our cat at first, he used to chase him all the time but they now get on fine. 

Talking of cats, before we got ours we tried the CPL as a rescue seemed the most ethical thing but we were rejected as we lived off a main road. It's all rather silly especially as you can just go out and buy a kitten (supporting the breeding of more cats), plus our cat is 4 now and he never goes anywhere near the main road and is careful around cars (thankfully he is a wimp).


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

justfi said:


> Thank you Sharon, I had filled in a RR form and emailed it, just minutes before I looked on MT and saw Charlie.
> 
> We think she looks adorable, lets hope the feeling is mutual.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find Charlie on this page...does this mean you've adopted him?


----------



## justfi (Apr 7, 2009)

Charley (now Bella) is home and very much settled  She's acting like she's been here all her days, she travelled the almost 200 miles home without a problem other than refusing to sit at the back (estate car) and sneaking into the back seat and curling up between our two boys. No noise at night ,apart from a gentle snoring beside our bed, and no accidents. Good on the lead, not brave enough to let her off yet though. She great with our cat, Monty's even run over Bella to get away from the hoover and no reaction at all apart from maybe a slight eye roll :biggrin:

At the moment she's lying on the sofa watching tv. 

Bella has obviously lived with people who loved her lots, I wonder what happened to them. 

We've agreed that after Bella has had time to really feel at home here we'll be going back to MT to find a friend for her. Yes, I KNOW we will never fiind another rescue dog - or any other dog - who will settle as fast and as well as Bella. Especially as Muddle is top of my list if he is still there...... Bella would be so good at showing him how life in a human home works.

Have attached a couple of pics of |Bella and one of our much missed Guin.

fi.xx


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh that's great, congratulations on your new addition! I'm so pleased for you and Bella :thumbup: And I'm thrilled that you've been able to find a rescue org that has met your needs, I worry so much that potentially fantastic owners are turned away because of re-homing policies. 

And best of luck when you go back for a second buddy. Fingers crossed and keep us up to date with lots more handsome piccys


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Fantastic news. Bella looks lovely and your departed dog Guin was a stunner! Thank you for telling us that your story has turned out well.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Am so thrilled that you have found that special friends and she is settling in so well.

You know where we are if you ever need to find her a friend - we will also be happy to help you.

Happy families 

Sharon


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbup: Came back here after 4 days off and what a wonderful first post to read!!! I'm so pleased for you all, she looks beautiful and so glad you found each other. Many happy years together.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Fantasic. What a great story. Sending big hugs your way


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

fantastic news! congrats on your new addition!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats great news I am so pleased for all of you. My sis in law just adopted a bichon from many tears and she is doing really well too. I hope you have many happy years together and find a friend for her too!!!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

some of the bitches on many tears just break your heart,they seem like an amazing charity.well done for helping out.x.


----------

